# Battery chargers



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

10 years is pretty good. I have one from Chicago Electric that I got from Harbor Freight 3 amp on board. I also have had one for over 30 years and it is still working the name has worn of but I think I got it at Wal-Mart


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Schumacher
they invented the battery charger after all


----------



## --AL-- (Nov 28, 2012)

On-board minn-kota 2-bank, 10A which I keep plugged in 24/7 along with a single bank MK on-board alternator charger which keeps my trolling motor charged between areas (I have 2 deka batteries, a house and troller, whatever Ankona installs).

As for a 30 year old charger, it'll shoot electrons into your battery but I have to believe that the circuitry that controls that electron flow has improved dramatically since then. I'd bet (don't know a damn thing about it) the charging algorithms the new chargers employ didn't even exist that long ago. 30 years is amazing though, you'd be hard pressed to find something electronic (or completely solid) that'll last that long these days at WM.


----------



## habanalure (Feb 6, 2012)

I am very pleased with my Guest 10 amp 2 bank in board charger.
Very easy to install.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I too have a 30 y.o. charger that got smashed to half its original size and still doing what I need it to do. Sears Diehard.

You only need one of those fancy chargers if you are charging lithium.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> On-board minn-kota 2-bank, 10A which I keep plugged in 24/7 along with a single bank MK on-board alternator charger which keeps my trolling motor charged between areas (I have 2 deka batteries, a house and troller, whatever Ankona installs).
> 
> As for a 30 year old charger, it'll shoot electrons into your battery but I have to believe that the circuitry that controls that electron flow has improved dramatically since then. I'd bet (don't know a damn thing about it) the charging algorithms the new chargers employ didn't even exist that long ago. 30 years is amazing though, you'd be hard pressed to find something electronic (or completely solid) that'll last that long these days at WM.


I was working on my boat and the onboard charger was on. I think I got some electrons emiting from the vortex of the electrical field. I hope this won't make me sterile


----------



## --AL-- (Nov 28, 2012)

On a side note, I do have a $30 Schumacher I bought at Autozone that I've used for a DIY electrolysis bucket to remove rust from grill parts. Works great for that...Never charged a battery with it though!


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

I use a Dual Pro Model RS1. They are not cheap but they are small and not too heavy. It's made to install in your boat but I had Mike at Master Repair in Stuart, Fl put a Battery Tender Power Connector MFG PN 027-0004-BK plug on the end which allows me to take out the same type plug connected to the TM and plug in the battery charger. I keep it on a shelf right next to where my skiff stays and plug it in when needed. It will be very easy to carry with me on trips as well. I did not want to install it in the skiff because that meant another hole for the plug, and more weight. This set up also allows me to charge the TM battery without having any hatches open, rain proof.


----------



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

I've been happy with the Schumacher SEM 1562A. It's a charger/maintainer so it keeps your battery fully charged all the time which will help your battery last longer. I've had one for over a year and just bought another one so I can have one for the trolling motor battery too.


----------



## wellmanj (Feb 4, 2013)

I've had a NOCO Genius 3 bank charger on my 19-6 Aquasport since 2010 and I recently bought another NOCO Genius 2 bank charger for my Carolina Skiff JV 17. I couldn't be happier with them. You can get them off of amazon pretty cheap: https://amzn.to/2Gm32fq. They're automatic chargers, so no big deal if you forget they're plugged in and they're waterproof also.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Schumacher for conventional and AGM. Has a switch for conventional, AGM, or Gel and shows % of charge.2, 6, or 10A. NOCO Genius for Li-Ion.


----------

